
Mac Office shares a code base with Windows for the first time in 20 years - dalemyers
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/office-for-mac-finally-has-real-time-collaboration-in-16-9-0-update/
======
dalemyers
One of the engineers on the mac Office team has answered a lot of question on
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Schwieb/status/954037656677072896](https://twitter.com/Schwieb/status/954037656677072896)

------
pmdulaney
Does that mean I'll finally be able to indent from the right in a cell in
Excel on the Mac?

